# Resistencias de metal film  (lindas pero peligrosas)



## fernandob (Oct 26, 2012)

hola, me he comprado unas R de 2w y me vendieron las de metal film....
lindas, chiquitas.

obvio que antes de ponerlas en la placa me puse (como crresponde ) a "conocer a las muchachas " y me lleve una sorpresa.

a continuacion copio unas pruebas que hice :

R = 56 ohms 2w 

VR ……I (mA) …..P (W) …..que pasa ¿?
 5…………89………….0,5
10…………178………..1,8
15…………267………..4………….olor
20………..360…………7………….humo, pierde colores, poco humo .
25…………446………..11…………mas humo pero poco , se pone roja 
30…………535………..16…………muy roja,m brilla como una luz… y se apago en un ratito.

Si bien se termino abriendo , pero luego de un rato de estar como una lampara  y encima, en frio recupero los colores, es impresionante, por que ya quemada y fria ni te imaginas lo que paso .
Tambien es importante saber que este tipo de R. te puede destruir una PCB .




en fin, todo dicho, si uno no tiene en cuenta esto y si en el circuito esta la posibilidad de que ocurra una sobrepotencia , pues que es un desastre.
mejor una que se quema rapido y no estas "polentonas" .
primero pense:
son una maza.
pero luego me di cuenta que te llevan a el otro mundo una placa .


----------



## guille990 (Oct 26, 2012)

Igualmente 2W es bastante contra la placa, tengo un arreglo de 10 resistencias de 2W - 100 ohm en paralelo que uso para hacer pruebas y cuando se calientan casi ni se las puede tocar!!! y ahora que las mencionas me acorde que el otro día compre un par de 1 ohm y me vendieron de esas y si, son casi tan chicas como la de 0.5W de carbón.
Lo que si es buen dato, no sabia que aguantaban tanto y nunca se me ocurrió ponerme a probar a ver si era verdad, un día de estos pruebo...
¿Para proteger las placas que no estaban los transistores e integrados?, o eran los fusibles ja ja


----------



## fernandob (Oct 27, 2012)

es que muchisimas veces el orden es asi:

el semi se pone en corto >>>> le llega mas tension a la R. por lo que circula mas i . por lo que la pot. se va a la miercoles. >>>>> crater en la placa o fuego .

y mira la corriente en ese ejemplo, no son valores muy grandes ni diferencias muy grandes tampoco.


e


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 27, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> R = 56 ohms 2w
> 
> VR ……I (mA) …..P (W) …..que pasa ¿?
> 5…………89………….0,5
> ...



Muy bueno el ensayo 

 Nunca pensé que podían soportar tanta sobrecarga. Al rojo y seguía teniendo 56ohms...

Es bueno saberlo, porque si bien no sirve como "resistencia fusible", para aplicaciones impulsivas es perfecta.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## fernandob (Oct 27, 2012)

aca unas pruebas con las de carbon, que si bien tambien tienen su asunto pero no es tanto como las de metal:
en este caso use 2 R en serie + una de 0,5 ohms que use de shunt para medir la corriente .

Use 2 R. en serie, de las que tengo un monton de ¼ w (o 1/2 w , no se.....las mas comunes son )  de 10 ohms cada una, y le conecto un trafo dicro que me da en vacio 14,8vca.
Conte con un cronometro en segundos que pasaba desde el instante cero que efectuo la conexión .
Y ademas la prueba la hice 2 veces.
Este par de resistencias soporta cada una unos 6.5vca * 0,8 amper = 5w 


Tiempo …..V.Rshunt….corriente……estado 
 o …………….0,38v…….
7 seg. …………0,4v…………..0,8 amp……..inicia el humo
19 seg…………0,4……………0,8 amp……..R. al rojo 
40 seg…………0,6v…………..1,2 amp…….comienza a subir la corriente
………………..0,7v
………………..0,8v…………..1,6 amp…….valor maximo que medi 
50 seg…………0,0 …………………………..se abrio

Aca anoto una linea de pruebas , las cuales fueron realizadas con R de ¼ W de las que tengo un monton comunes de Carbo n que compre de a miles .

es un tema a tener en cuenta, y aun lo tengo medio en el tintero , a veces uno pone una R de potencia sobrada y con ello lo que logras es que la R. soporte al sobrepotencia mas tiempo quemando todo .
No en cualquier circuito es necesario tener esto en cuenta, solo en algunso donde la posibilidad exista.

en las de carbon se pone al rojo pero solo el medio, muy chico, las de metal es mucho mas groso ... tambien..era de 2w .

pero algo que ya uno va deduciendo asi como sencillo es que soldar esas R. riesgosas pegaditas  al impreso no es lo mas piola, si que esten con las patas largas y separadas de el resto .
tambien se pone interesante un fuse termico pegadito , pero no se si se consiguen facil .
leo a vecs eso de litle fuse y demas , pero no se quien vende ni cuanto salen .
pero deberia ser una sociedad necesaria .



Eduardo dijo:


> Muy bueno el ensayo
> 
> Nunca pensé que podían soportar tanta sobrecarga. Al rojo y seguía teniendo 56ohms...
> 
> Es bueno saberlo, porque si bien no sirve como "resistencia fusible", para aplicaciones impulsivas es perfecta.


te soy sincero, no recuerdo en este caso si "medi" la corriente (con lo cual si verificas la R. ) o no.
si lso valores dan 56 ohms o clok es que solo medi la caida de tension y calcule la corriente ( al parecer asi es ) .
para tener idea de que orden era y calcular P. mas o .
me interesaba saber ¿ que pasaba ? como se destruia .
entonces no te fies  que la R en ohms se haya mantenido .

en el caso de estas de carbon si lo hice , se ponen en corto, se embalan .
PERO a veces si la fuente NO es capaz de suministrar la corriente que pide la R , al ponerse en rojo asi queda, no se abre.
debo dar yo mas tension de al fuente .

TODO LLEVA O APUNTA A QUE es tremendamente destructivo el tema en algunos casos , y es para ser tenido en cuenta.
y digo en algunos casos por que si la potencia en juego es muchisimo mayor, pues no pasa gran cosa, ahi en pocos segundos se abre .
digamos que ponemso una R . en serie a los contactos de un rele  que va a 220v , pero como sabemos que la carga es muy pequeña consideramso esta R. util, pues que pasa si hay un corto en la carga ??
la R vuela pronto y no hay destrozo asociado.

el peligro es cuando la potencia No es tan exagerada y esta en estos valores, que tenemos un calor duradero que daña todo, fijense las de metal con 6 o 7 W .........deben de durar un monton asi.
y ¿¿  es un desastre .
http://www.arlex.com.ar/home/subRubro.ashx?rubro=2000&subRubro=2001
uno de estos asociado, nunca pregunte cuanto cuestan, ...........alguien sabe ?? 



que es "aplicaciones impulsivas" ??


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 27, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> que es "aplicaciones impulsivas" ??


Me referia a aquellos casos en que la potencia instantanea es varias veces superior a la nominal durante un periodo corto (por ejemplo la carga de un condensador grande).  
Solamente durante la conexion la resistencia esta exigida, despues no hay drama.  
Logicamente hay que tener en cuenta tanto en la distancia al circuito impreso como en las soldaduras que por un instante se va a poner muy calenchu.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 27, 2012)

si, es cosa de probar un poco , quemar un par que total no cuestan nada .

pero si , lo que veo es que cambie ciertos conceptos.
uno a veces piensa en sobredimensionar por sea caso, aunque , ese "por sea caso " muchas veces no se lo piensa bien , por que si un circuito, por ejemplo hacia donde creo que apuntas:
resistencias de preinsercion .
pues que si se supone que deberian estar 1 segundo , la falla no es 2 segundos o 5 segundos.
la falla es que queda pegado .
entonces la pregunta es :

¿ que quiero que pase ??

en funcion de eso uno ve que quiere:
si que se quemen luego de un rato sin causar daño .
o si uno quiere que se calienten y activen un fuse termico .


yo he visto desastres por ignorancia generalizada .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2012)

Te felicito Fer por el trabajo que te tomaste   

Muuuuuuuuuuy interesantes datos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 3, 2012)

las r de metal-film es lo mejor que inventaron en mucho tiempo,chiquitas ,,especial para rf ,
 no es necesario sobredimencionarlas


----------

